# Do you stand?



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay with all of the new rigs out now how many of you actually stand and fish in your yak? I am ready to buy now and my mind changes daily on what sot to choose. 
Today I am back to the tarpon 100, only down side I see to it is that it's not a great standing platform. I really really want this rig, just afraid I will have remorse. 
Help me out here, who actually stands often in their rig?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I own two low-end future beach kayaks. My trophy I can stand in very easily. No problems. My secondary future beach cuts through water easier, but is not as stable. Every time I go out, I take my trophy because I can stand in it. I know they aren't top of the line kayaks like a lot of guys have, but the same principle applies. I like to stand when I can. I don't all the time, but if you need to, you want to feel like you're not going to take a dive.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

what kind of water do you plan on fishing? I have a tarpon 100 that I have had for 5 years and think it is absolutely perfect for what I bought it for which is small rivers / streams. However now that I have gotten into kayak fishing I have come to realize a few things.

I like fishing lakes as well as rivers and I would like to have a longer boat.

While fishing lakes I take much more equipment so I need more room

I want something I can stand in.

when I bought mine they hadn't come out with kayaks that you could stand and fish in except the ride 135 and in 09 it had a crappy seat. I don't know if ill do much standing and fishing but I know I would sure like to stand up and give my butt a rest now and then.

The tarpon is a great small stream boat but its sure not a lake boat. If you plan on fishing or even think you might want to get into bigger bodies of water you will want a 12' at least. Might want to check out the ride 115.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Northern1

Nice, exactly the info I was looking for! Thank you


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

m_miller said:


> what kind of water do you plan on fishing? I have a tarpon 100 that I have had for 5 years and think it is absolutely perfect for what I bought it for which is small rivers / streams. However now that I have gotten into kayak fishing I have come to realize a few things.
> 
> I like fishing lakes as well as rivers and I would like to have a longer boat.
> 
> ...



I fish small creeks and rivers almost exclusively, with the exception of back country red fishing twice a year where I think standing could be a huge bonus. I am not going to let the twice a year trip influence this purchase. Nice to see you like your tarpon, it is the perfect size and weight that I am looking for.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

When I'm fishing I stand more than I sit. I fish my Jackson Coosa on the Ohio River and even in barge wake I can stand and fish. I also get good leverage paddling when I stand.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

If you're only fishing creeks and and rivers then my vote is for the coosa but that ride 115 is also a great river choice. That ride 115x with the removable fish finder console is pretty cool....and it is nice to stand from time to time. Streamstalker, I'm pm'ing you about that kilroy.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I personally like standing when I get the chance. I've been able to stand in some rollers on the lake. Standing while perch fishing is pretty nice. But I only stand when I don't bring much gear, so if I fall I don't lose anything. Always be prepared to fall. It can actually be pretty refreshing to fall in on the hot days.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I like standing a lot. Flat and moving water. I wouldn't buy anything that isn't suitable for standing personally. Standing is nice for several reasons, stretch your legs, better view down in the water, better and longer casts, stretches bad backs.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Also nice for taking a leak...just saying


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Also nice for taking a leak...just saying


Yes. Very nice


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

have you looked at nucanoe my butt goes numb so i need to stand often and can do so with this yak also it hauls every thing i need them some.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There are quite a few kayaks out that have a good standing platform. I have my Feelfree Moken 12.5 which has a dedicated platform like no others and have standed in 30 mph winds fly fishing in shallows. 

Don't just buy a kayak on other people words before trying them out!

Whatever you do, keep that Tarpon for rivers and small ponds cause you really don't do a lot of standing and get a longer yak for the salt flats and lakes.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I've owned the tarpon 100, and in my opinion it's not at all a good creek boat. Mine has been repaired several times due to the poor design of the scupper holes, many others have had the same problem. The hull shape is great for flat water, awful for moving water, it has huge keel on the front, when you exit swift water to calm water it will snap turn, you will swim more in this boat.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> I've owned the tarpon 100, and in my opinion it's not at all a good creek boat. Mine has been repaired several times due to the poor design of the scupper holes, many others have had the same problem. The hull shape is great for flat water, awful for moving water, it has huge keel on the front, when you exit swift water to calm water it will snap turn, you will swim more in this boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I saw that front keel and did wonder. Thanks for chiming in, great feedback.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like there is a mix of thoughts here, goes back to everyone is looking for something different. great feedback by the way.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If you are floating our creeks, get a different boat, the Coosa, the old town predator mx both handle moving water great, both you can stand, the mx is easier and Carrie's more but the Coosa handles like no other boat in moving water

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

In moving water you do not want large keels, great for tracking but terrible for turning and maneuvering around obstacles in fast water. Another problem with the tarpon and the keel is if the front or back rides up on a rock you are more than likely going to tip, plus even being a small boat it will run aground in shallow water faster than bigger boats with flat hulls. Look for a better seat as well, it's ok but you will have a wet butt in the first set of riflfes, the newer boats have much better seating, which makes being in the boat much more enjoyable

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> I saw that front keel and did wonder. Thanks for chiming in, great feedback.


I've had a tarpoon 100 and now own a coosa and agree with what Stuck said. The tarpoon is a frustrating boat on moving water to put it politely.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

What do you guys think about standing in a slow part of a river anchored? I have a Malibu stealth 12.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

That wouldn't be a problem. If it's slow and you're anchored, why not? Ideally you would not be moving, so it wouldn't be much different than a lake. It's what you're comfortable with.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I stand and fish all the time in my cuda 12. Very easy to fish standing up, setting the hook may be tough for some.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Only to stretch my legs.


----------

